# In need of lemons! 🍋



## Katblack (Sep 18, 2019)

Looking for 15 lemons so I can complete the fresh fruit goals, my camp has lychees c:

My friend code is: 9322-1467-767


----------



## Siva (Sep 18, 2019)

I am also in need of lemons and I also have lychees! I also have access to grapes. 

My friend code is: 7876-1290-955


----------



## symdrawshapes (Sep 19, 2019)

i still need lemons too if anyone has em!


----------



## Cookie_The_Dog (Sep 19, 2019)

I don’t really play pocket camp so I don’t mind selling lemons if I have any. Let me check my islands and my inventory real fast

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just looked and I guess I don’t have lemons. I thought I did. Sorry!


----------



## QuinnTheQueen (Sep 19, 2019)

i have lemons and i need grapes lollllll my friend code is 31483739606 n ill prolly be playing on and off for the next hour or so


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2019)

There ya go~


----------



## bleepbloop (Sep 19, 2019)

i also have grapes and need lemons!

6158-2398-820


----------

